# western soaps



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a large western wear/gifts type store in town that always seems busy.
I want to stop in and hawk my soaps
I was thinking of renaming a few of my better sellers with western type names like Cowgirl,Trail Ride, etc to show them. Nothing naughty, not me :blush2
Anyone have any good western name ideas and scents to match?
Thanks
Becky


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Becky,
Are you talking about Western Ways? In addition to human soaps you might try to make a horse shampoo bar..superfatted. I'm working on one for a trimming clients's horse of mine who does not like the smell of horse shampoo....just lavender. One that repels bugs might go over well too. I wipe off between trims with water and citronella, etc, to keep bugs away... seems like a good idea for a horse shampoo bar too. I like the idea of a bar of soap for washing horses because my bottles always get spilled, wasted, etc. I've seen just about everything out on the trail, including clothes dryer sheets hanging off hats to repel bugs. How much nicer to stick some soap in my saddle bag that would keep bugs away??? I'm sorry, I'm not much help with names....but horse people will pay a lot for stuff they like. It should be a great market!
Anita


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Rodeo Rider
Cowgirl
Sunset
Roy & Dale
Back in the Saddle
Desert Winds
Giddy UP
Happy Trails
Saddle Soap
Campfire
Can't think of any more right now.. Try goggle cowboy terms or words..
Barbara


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Buckaroo
Tumbleweed
Rawhide - there is the name for the leather scent everybody keeps talking about, LOL
Cactus Juice
Stampede
Desperado
Wrangler
Sasparilla

Thats about all I can think of for now.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, Anita, Western Ways.
Thanks for all the names evreryone. Now I have to match names to scents
Becky


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

whoa -for horse soap
hi-ho silver
on the trail
lasso


----------

